# Ibogaine



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm a 22 year old Japanese Canadian with CPTSD. Would it be unwise to go to an ibogaine retreat? I've just heard about it today and also found out they have it in Canada. I've struggled with dissociation since childhood due to emotional neglect and have been in a constant state of dpdr for almost a year now.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Would it be unwise to go to an ibogaine retreat?


Yes. In fact it might be among the most stupid things you could do in your situation. A few people on this forum tried Ibogaine and it made their condition _extremely_ and _permanently_ worse.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

The science if any is blurry. As you have had it a year, I would say try the medication route for now. Something like that could go very badly wrong. In theory it does act at the kappa-opioid receptor, which some people think could be the cure to this.. but there isnt evidence for that and it is quite risky. I have considered this, but if I were to try something like this I would prefer to microdose.. lsd, magic mushrooms, mdma etc have all shown potential when used at a small dose over time for major untreatable depression. Ibogaine is given in quite a large dose generally, and from that I wouldn't try it unless I had tried all else


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have taken a full flood of Iboga. I don't recommend it for people on this forum with DP. It is a REALLY intense experience. I needed two weeks after to adjust back to normal and still felt physical effects up to 6 months after. It is a major ass-whooping. I had a positive experience overall however it is nothing short of HEAVY. I've pretty much taken any hallucinogen/entheogen you can name. I would say it's a million times stronger than acid in comparison. I believe it to be the most powerful plant on the face of the earth.

Another factor is that you have to absolutely have the right setting. You need to be in a room that is completely 100% dark and you absolutely must have a sitter for the entire duration. Someone watching you who knows what they are doing and who is experienced in sitting for people while on Iboga. I had intense hallucinations and visions for 3 days straight. I could not move during that time. I needed help getting up out of bed to walk to the bathroom.

I don't recommend Iboga to people with DP because most people on here are sensitive as it is to weed. Weed and Iboga are not even comparable in terms of strength. However though like I said, ultimately my experience was quite insightful and positive. That is not to say I did not get my ass 100% handed to me during the experience. It did not help or cure me in terms of DP/mental illness. It is very very very intense. I don't recommend it. However if you do tons and tons of research and feel extremely called to it, find the right setting which is an absolute must, then you know, it could be for you. I would only do it if you feel extremely called to it.


----------



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

Okay.. I guess I just find it hard to imagine getting cured without drugs. I'll be more patient. I've been pretty consistent in my health regimen for the past week since I cut out internet at home. I have a therapy session in 2 1/2 weeks so I need to stay disciplined for that. I also have cbd oil coming in 3 days which I'm hoping relieves some of my anxiety. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jigoku said:


> Okay.. I guess I just find it hard to imagine getting cured without drugs. I'll be more patient. I've been pretty consistent in my health regimen for the past week since I cut out internet at home. I have a therapy session in 2 1/2 weeks so I need to stay disciplined for that. I also have cbd oil coming in 3 days which I'm hoping relieves some of my anxiety. Thanks for the replies.


I started taking CBD oil about two weeks ago and it may actually be helping me some.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeh I am on my 3rd week of cbd and it is helping.. only issue is cost and dose. I think I need about 100mg to feel the effect each day which is pricey. I drank a whole bottle the other day lol which was 275mg.. that made me pretty relaxed! I have ordered more and will be doing 100mg a day (was on 50mg). I assume with time the price will come down.. I mean it's a fricking weed! It is silly expensive at the moment. Therapy is a good start as well. My advice is be open and honest and force yourself to talk about the uncomfortable stuff. I wasted months avoiding that and talking about the science of dp. A good therapist won't entertain you and force you to talk about the difficult stuff


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Broken said:


> Yeh I am on my 3rd week of cbd and it is helping.. only issue is cost and dose. I think I need about 100mg to feel the effect each day which is pricey. I drank a whole bottle the other day lol which was 275mg.. that made me pretty relaxed! I have ordered more and will be doing 100mg a day (was on 50mg). I assume with time the price will come down.. I mean it's a fricking weed! It is silly expensive at the moment. Therapy is a good start as well. My advice is be open and honest and force yourself to talk about the uncomfortable stuff. I wasted months avoiding that and talking about the science of dp. A good therapist won't entertain you and force you to talk about the difficult stuff


Interesting I've been taking about 10 mg once or twice a day, but am going to up my dose to 15-20 mg. I've read that for different ailments people can need way more. The largest bottle I've seen on the market is 3,200 mg in a 30 ml bottle for $210.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm getting 1,500mg for £54... so sounds like it is more expensive in the states which is surprising. I am also taking evening primrose oil and hemp seed oil as they contain GLA, a fatty acid that is converted to PGE1 which turns down inflammation, and anandamide which is our natural cannabinoid. But today I am feeling good again, after taking the full 100mg cbd in the morning.. I was spacing it out but this is more effective


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah that's a good price


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

what about microdosing iboga? Anyone tried that? It's weird that it's not recommended for people with DP, because elsewhere I read that it's such a grounding psychedelic.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I am microdosing shrooms at the minute with good effect for mood and focus. Would want to try ibogaine but it is a hard thing to come by. It acts at kappa opioid and 5ht2a receptors I believe... one day science will prevail and research these things


----------

